# TeenNick: The 90's are All That



## Helpful Corn (Nov 17, 2011)

TeenNick airs a 2 hour late night block with All That, Keenen & Kel, Hey Dude, and Doug.  They repeat it once totaling 4 hours of air time.  I find myself wishing that they would air 8 different shows rather than 4 twice.  The programing block used to include Clarissa Explains it all which was thankfully replaced with Hey Dude, not that Clarissa is bad but b/c Hey Dude is one of my personal favorites.  What shows from 90's Nick would you like to see included in this block if it was extended to 8 shows?  for me it would be the iconic Pete & Pete, Salute Your Shorts, Welcome Freshman, and Nick Arcade.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2011)

I never watched Hey, Dude or Clarissa Explains It All so I can't really judge those. I did love Keenan & Kel and All That, and I just kind of tolerated Doug. I mean, it wasn't great, but it was still better than Hey Arnold.

As for the rest, I haven't watched them as well, though I've heard great things about Pete & Pete.


----------



## emugirl1994 (Nov 17, 2011)

I was born in the 90s so my memory of shows from that era aren't all that great. But what I do know for sure are shows like Rugrats, Aaaah Real Monsters!, and Kablam were all from the 90s. I wish those shows aired again.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll take the 70's over the 90's, thanks. (yeah, I'm that old)


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 17, 2011)

The 90's was god tier for almost everything entertainment-wise, good video games, good western cartoons, good anime, good movies.

Ren & Stimpy=win


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 17, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> The 90's was god tier for almost everything entertainment-wise, good video games, good western cartoons, good anime, good movies.
> 
> Ren & Stimpy=win



90's indeed had the best youth television shows.

To bad those days are over );


----------



## JonnyPoots (Nov 17, 2011)

Roundhouse - If memory serves me right, it was the pre All That sketch comedy show with dance numbers, I remember they used this one move that I almost broke myself trying: hold one foot in your hand in front of you, making a 4 shape, then jump through the 4-hole without letting go of your foot.
trying that today would result in nice, nostalgic, face-plant


----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> The 90's was god tier for almost everything entertainment-wise, good video games, good western cartoons, good anime, good movies.
> 
> Ren & Stimpy=win



Batman & Robin, Steel, Rob Liefeld, Hey Arnold, Bubsy 3D, Vanilla Ice, etc. would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay, even if I do prefer the 70's, I'll play .... Space Ghost, Coast to Coast  & MST3K were both fantastic. But to really get most of the humor in those shows, you had to at least be in your mid-20's by the start of the 90's, which is probably why I like them so much. All Hail Brak!


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 18, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > The 90's was god tier for almost everything entertainment-wise, good video games, good western cartoons, good anime, good movies.
> ...



Hey Arnold was ok, I agree with you the rest especially Bubsy 3D, however a few shitty titles are expected in the pile of gems the 90's offered.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Nov 19, 2011)

Rocko's Modern Life. That is all.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 19, 2011)

yeah 90s but cartoons are still good these days not counting MY LITTLE PONYS cause that show features too much male bashing.  And yes I've watched every single episode.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't watch TeenNick because I thought I would get in trouble for watching something above my age rating. Sadly, I cannot even bring forth waves of nostalgia regarding anything in that segment.


----------

